

Alienware Steam Machine now a Windows PC for the living room - WestCoastJustin
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/06/alienware-steam-machine-now-a-windows-pc-for-the-living-room/

======
Errorcod3
Is this because they spent the money on the hardware and by the time the steam
machine/controller releases the time/money spent researching would be wasted?

Wondering what software they will try to push on top of Windows 8.1 to make
this more of a living room computer.

